# Mini Amplificador HI-Fi Mosfet 30w + Preamplificador + Fuente Regulada



## MarLeyton (Jul 19, 2010)

Saludos...

Se trata de un amplificador Mosfet en la sección de amplificador de potencia emplea sólo tres transistores y un puñado de resistencias y condensadores en una configuración de retroalimentación derivación pero puede entregar más de 18 W a 8 ohmios con 1KHz en el inicio de la saturación (0,04% @ 1W - 1KHz y 0,02% @ 1W - 10KHz ) y hasta 30 W en una carga de 4 ohmios.
Para obtener dicho rendimiento y para garantizar la estabilidad general de este circuito muy sencillo, una adecuada alimentación regulada de corriente continua es obligatoria. Esto no es un inconveniente, ya que también ayuda a mantener el ruido y zumbido del preamplificador a niveles muy bajos y garantiza una potencia de salida previsibles en diferentes impedancias. Por último, en el amplificador requiere solamente una fuente de sólo un riel, un regulador de voltaje de corriente continua muy buena capaz de suministrar más de 2 Amps @ 40V puede ser implementado con algunas partes también.

La configuración de este amplificador debe hacerse con cuidado y sin prisas:

   1. Conecte la fuente de alimentación (previamente probado por separado) para el amplificador de potencia, pero no el preamplificador: la entrada del amplificador de potencia debe dejarse abierta.
   2. Gire el cursor del R4 plenamente a Q1 colector.
   3. Coloque el cursor de R3 a cerca de la mitad de su recorrido.
   4. Conecte un altavoz adecuado o una resistencia de 8 ohmios 20W a la salida del amplificador.
   5. Conectar un multímetro, que permita hacer lecturas sobre 50V FSD, a través del extremo positivo de C5 y el terreno negativo.
   6. Conecte la alimentación y gire R3 muy lentamente con el fin de leer acerca de 23V en la pantalla del multímetro.
   7. Cortar el suministro, desconecte el multímetro y volverlo a conectar, sistema para medir al menos 1Amp fsd, en serie con el positivo de alimentación (el posible uso de una segunda Multímetro en este lugar será muy bienvenida).
   8. Conecte la alimentación y gire R4 muy lentamente hasta que una lectura de cerca de 120 mA en la pantalla.
   9. Compruebe de nuevo la tensión en el extremo positivo de C5 y R3 reajustar si es necesario.
  10. Si se reajustó R3, R4 seguramente requerirá algún reajuste.
  11. Esperar unos 15 minutos, ver si la corriente es variable y reajustar si es necesario.
  12. Tenga en cuenta que R3 y R4 son muy sensibles: muy pequeños movimientos causará tensión bastante alta o variaciones de corriente, así que ten cuidado.
  13. Los suerte de llegar a un osciloscopio y un generador de onda sinusoidal de 1 KHz, puede conducir el amplificador a la máxima potencia de salida y ajuste R3 para obtener un recorte simétrica de la onda sinusoidal muestra. 

Preamplificador:
La sensibilidad del preamplificador y el margen de sobrecarga fueron diseñados para hacer frente a la mayoría de las fuentes de música moderna programa como reproductores de CD, grabadoras de cinta, iPods, salidas audio de la computadora, etc Afinadores La fuente cambia la selección y conectores de entrada no se muestran y su número y disposición se dejan a el constructor de su elección.
Para obtener un margen de sobrecarga de entrada muy alta, el control de volumen se colocó a la entrada del preamplificador. Después de una ganancia unitaria, impedancia de la etapa de conversión (Q1) uno de retroalimentación negativa bajo Baxandall-tipo y el estadio de agudos de control de tono ha sido añadido. En esta etapa debe proporcionar algún tipo de ganancia (alrededor de 5,6 veces) un ruido muy bajo, "bootstrap" de dos circuitos con transistores FET de entrada se puso en práctica. Esta etapa cuenta con THD también excelentes cifras hasta 4V RMS de salida y una baja impedancia de salida, necesario para conducir adecuadamente el Mini-MOSFET de potencia del amplificador, pero también puede ser utilizado para otros fines.

Fuente Regulada:
Una muy buena y de gran alcance regulado sección Energía de la fuente se llevó a cabo por simple adición de un transistor de potencia PNP TIP 42  y  LM317T excelente regulador ajustable. De esta manera, este circuito fue capaz de entregar mucho más que la potencia necesaria para accionar dos amplificadores Mini-MOSFET de potencia total de salida (al menos 2AMP @ 40V en 4 ohmios de carga) sin ningún esfuerzo apreciable.


----------



## blues light4u (Ago 28, 2010)

que onda 

oye el mini amplificador está perrón, es posible que aumentaramos la potencia al menos a 40 watts o a 35w?, necesito un amplificador que me entregue 35-40 watts a 4 ohms, de 20hz a 20khz, ojalá fuera posible modificar esta belleza, no necesito que sea tan mini, pero tan poco gigante, o si conoces algún integrado como los tda, bueno en realidad considero que los mosfet tienen un muy buen sonido y por eso estoy buscando un amplificador mosfet, me gustaria modificar este que planteas aquí, ojalá puedas ayudarme. gracias por todo.


----------



## maty87free (Ago 28, 2010)

Puede ser lo q*UE* estoy buscando. veremos q*UE* tal. gracias


----------



## MarLeyton (Sep 3, 2010)

Saludos..
Colega te recomiendo si quieres un amplificador que te entrege la potencia que requieres utiliza integrados con la serie STK que son de muy buena calidad a comparacion del TDA, bueno es mi opiñion.
puedes Utilizar el STK 4152 que te ofrece 35w + 35w es una salida stereo
ok espero que te haya servido este comentario.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 4, 2010)

ok, buscaré algo acerca del stk, antes voy a intentar armar este ampli que estás posteando, voy revisar con calma tengo duda con la fuente leí aquí en el foro que las fuentes con reguladores fijos no funcionan muy bien para los amplificadores de audio, dicen que es mejor una con diodo zener y eso, no entiendo bien, como te ha funcionado a ti?


----------



## MarLeyton (Sep 5, 2010)

mira es cierto eso de las fuentes reguladas que no funcionan muy bien por la razon de que la corriente que manejan en la salida es muy baja para amplificadores de alta potencia ya que solamente el regulador que lleva la fuente soporta 1.5A max. 
Mira lo que puedes hacer es una fuente simetrica utilizando transformadores de alto amperaje como se utilizaban anteriormente, un puente de diodos y unos capacitores, posteriormente el amplificador consume 40v puedes utilizar un transformador de 20+20 5A 
porque si quieres armar una fuente comutada con diodos zener y eso el costo es mayor que una simetrica y tomando en cuenta la region donde vives jeje

ok saludos espero que te haya ayudado esto


----------



## hellfull (Sep 10, 2010)

cambiando el bc550 que soporta 45v por uno que llegue a los 100 o mas.
no se podria subir la alimentacion a valores mas altos y lograr mas potencia?
o agregar otros 2 transistores a la salida para aumentar la corriente que soportan.


----------



## adnlbs (Jul 5, 2011)

con respecto al mini ampli mosfet , es factible armarla , quiero empesar con los mosfet  nunca eh hecho un MOSFET!! y solo encuentro el IRF9530 pero no el irf530.......tampoco los reemplaazos que hay salian
puedo cambiarlos por el IRF9540 y IRF540

porfavor respondan , que que es el mosfet mas sencillo que eh encontrado y quiero probar lo que muchos han dicho sobre la calidad de estos


----------



## Diego German (Jul 5, 2011)

adnlbs dijo:


> con respecto al mini ampli mosfet , es factible armarla , quiero empesar con los mosfet  nunca eh hecho un MOSFET!! y solo encuentro el IRF9530 pero no el irf530.......tampoco los reemplaazos que hay salian
> puedo cambiarlos por el IRF9540 y IRF540
> 
> porfavor respondan , que que es el mosfet mas sencillo que eh encontrado y quiero probar lo que muchos han dicho sobre la calidad de estos



mira aca esto te puede servir


----------



## juanchi23 (Jun 7, 2012)

hola... marleyton veo que sabes bastante de estos transistores, asi que te pido un favor
en realidad hasta el momento no habia trabajado con estos transistores , asi que agradeceria si me puedes recomendara alguna informacion para empezar y si tienes algunos proyectos con mosfet y fet a ver si puedo implementar..por el momento voy a empezar con este...
gracias por la ayuda que puedas brindar...


----------

